# Lower-power ipad question



## giwro (Nov 7, 2020)

So, I have just a regular iPad, about a year and a half or so old... it runs StaffPad pretty well, but tends to choke on large scores...

My question is, if I render to stems, will it render properly? I know that somewhat screws things up for instant feedback on balances, but I'm not ready to drop a grand on a new 12.9 iPad Pro just yet....


----------

